# London



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm in London until Saturday.

A mini holiday to the capital for my girlfriend before she goes back to Japan, if you will.

This is London, so everything is expensive.

Saying that, I have a grand total of £50 for transport, food and anything else so there can be absolutely no extravagance.

Apart from a single coffee that is though. (Yesterday a single burger was over £10! (It was incredibly tasty though.))

If I can only buy one coffee from one coffee shop in the whole of central London, where should I go?

I'm after class A espresso.

Any suggestions?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Prufrock

Caffeine

Fernandez and Wells


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can only visit one though, which is best?


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Prufrock are a sort of coffee temple.

They would be first on my list.

http://www.prufrockcoffee.com


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I would say Kaffeine or Workshop for me. Maybe Nude though. Hard to choose just one!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Protein... if you can tollorate the facial hair


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Prufrock or Kaffeine for me


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

In the end I went to the Taylor's St Barista because I visited Taylor's of Bond St, so it seemed appropriate and I was close.

I ordered a dry cap with red brick beans, was pretty good but came in an 8oz or bigger cup.

I think I'd go there again if I was local to London.


----------

